# Airplane on a treadmill



## Dark Knight (Feb 26, 2014)

I know we discussed this thing once but not sure what was the outcome. Of course, missed the episode on Mith Busters too. What the heck happened with the airplane?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 26, 2014)

it flew i tell yoU!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 26, 2014)

^^

You won't convince me of that without a free body diagram!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 26, 2014)

It would never work, you need lift under the wings to get the plane off the treadmill.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 26, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> ^^
> 
> You won't convince me of that without a free body diagram!




Been a while since the last time I heard Free Body Diagram. It was a lady professor in college. A German lady whose last name was Kraft.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 26, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> A German lady whose last name was Kraft.






? not sure what that has to do with a monkeys uncle or the price of tea in England


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 26, 2014)

^ It has something to do with cheese, I think.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 26, 2014)

Those have to be local jokes because I do not understand what the heck you guys are talking about.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 26, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^ It has something to do with cheese, I think.




naw... Kraft only uses pasteurized cheese product or something strange like that, which by the way, when I googled to be sure I was using the right term, there was an image of a naked woman on the box.... that is like really strange


----------



## envirotex (Feb 26, 2014)

must be a really big treadmill...or a very small airplane.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 26, 2014)

usually it's an image of a box on a naked woman, no?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 26, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^ It has something to do with cheese, I think.
> ...


It may be pasteurized cheese product, but it is sustainable. Am I right, CW?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 26, 2014)

WHere's that pic, of the guy holding his head saying AH NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN ?????

Please see "Monte Hall" thread for answers to life and the world as we know it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...




Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...




He he, you can't argue with that... if the definition of sustainable is to endure, it can endure time with the shelf life they claim


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

seriously?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 27, 2014)

This topic needs some Adderall.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...








MA_PE said:


> seriously?


I know it's a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2014)

swallow...what a pretty bird song! (tee hee hee)


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 5, 2021)

This could cause as many arguments as the plane and the treadmill....


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 7, 2021)

We figured that one out a while ago. Now the question is, does the guy on the diving board do a belly flop in the pool or face plant on the pavement?


----------



## djl PE (Jun 7, 2021)

Unless the guy has a wingsuit on (which he doesn't), he should fall into the pool. His velocity is the same as the car and pool at the time of his jump, and presumably he would jump forward to get into the pool, like you normally do off a diving board. The only things that might cause him to fall off the back would be (1) extreme wind resistance pushing him back, or (2) a sudden acceleration by the car after his jump.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 7, 2021)

^ That might be true and all, but we must consider wind speed and direction.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jun 7, 2021)

djl PE said:


> Unless the guy has a wingsuit on (which he doesn't), he should fall into the pool. His velocity is the same as the car and pool at the time of his jump, and presumably he would jump forward to get into the pool, like you normally do off a diving board. The only things that might cause him to fall off the back would be (1) extreme wind resistance pushing him back, or (2) a sudden acceleration by the car after his jump.


I am not physicist, but I agree that he would land in the pool at uniform speeds unless some other force acted on the vehicle or the person as mentioned such as wind, acceleration/deceleration of the vehicle, or nuclear explosion.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 8, 2021)

What about a nuclear explosion in a complete vacuum?


----------



## djl PE (Jun 8, 2021)

matt267 PE said:


> What about a nuclear explosion in a complete vacuum?


hmm, indeed!


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jun 9, 2021)

matt267 PE said:


> What about a nuclear explosion in a complete vacuum?


It would destroy the vacuum whether it is complete or not. Kirby's are rugged vacuums, but I don't think resistance to nuclear explosions was in the designer's requirements.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 9, 2021)

BamaStrucPESE said:


> It would destroy the vacuum whether it is complete or not. Kirby's are rugged vacuums, but I don't think resistance to nuclear explosions was in the designer's requirements.


I own a Kirby, and that thing is built like a tank nuclear reactor.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 24, 2021)

matt267 PE said:


> ^ That might be true and all, but we must consider wind speed and direction.


Forget windspeed and direction... It depends on how close to the equator this camper pool guy is traveling. If he's at or around the equator, like the below diagram crudely shows, then he'll move down like the arrow shows. A flat earther's mileage may vary.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 19, 2021)

Yeah, it showed up way smaller than it was supposed to and it wouldn't let me delete it.

It was an argument between a couple people about whether people born blind would think that people being able to see is a joke and how they could prove it by having people tell them how many fingers the blind person is holding up.


----------

